# How many people wear helmets?



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I am new here to this forum but have ridden mountain bikes since 94 or 95. I used to race Motocross (trained on MTB's)and have had street bikes and find that I crash more while street riding. My question is how many people wear helmets while trail riding. I seem to go big and crazy while riding off road but never crash. It seems like the dirt gives but the asphalt does not. Not to mention the 2 ton vehicles you occasionally have to dodge and bounce off of. I am more prone to ride with a helmet on road than off. I know i should always wear a helmet but I dont.


----------



## XterraOverload (Aug 6, 2006)

We all wear helmets we like our melons!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you for real? who the hell DOESN"T wear a helmet nowadays? Kinda llike driving without brakes if you ask me.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I went to a bike shop to get clips and glanced at the helmets and about pissed my pants. There is no way i will spend more for a helmet than i paid for my bike.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

You paid less than $30 for your bike?! I didn't even think there were Wallyworld bikes that cheap!


----------



## Golddr2000 (May 4, 2004)

I felt the same way. I would wear my helmet once in a while till I fell very fast and unexpectedly. I cracked my helmet open and was dazed for a while. I never rode without one again.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> I went to a bike shop to get clips and glanced at the helmets and about pissed my pants. There is no way i will spend more for a helmet than i paid for my bike.


I didnt know you could get a bike for less than $15?
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...33-Helmets/Schwinn-Rocket-Helmet-w_-Visor.htm

Edit: Yeah pretty much beaten to that one


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Here in Minnesota the helmet i looked at was over $100 bucks. So i got a cheap full suspension bike. In case you didnt know it is the rider and not the bike that goes fast. Besides at least i looked at them..LoL... Wish i could meet someone in MN and do some real riding. I guess i will have to buy one to ease the tension here.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

i always wear a helmet while trail riding. i never usually fall and knock my head but the day i dont wear my helmet is the day i will smash my head and there will be brain all over the beautifiul trail.


----------



## -=*TWECO*=- (Jun 29, 2006)

the only time i don't wear a helmet is when riding to a friend house.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> Here in Minnesota the helmet i looked at was over $100 bucks. So i got a cheap full suspension bike. In case you didnt know it is the rider and not the bike that goes fast. Besides at least i looked at them..LoL... Wish i could meet someone in MN and do some real riding. I guess i will have to buy one to ease the tension here.


I dunno but I feel like you may have led with the wrong foot into MTBR. Most of us are here to help out fellow riders and you wont get much help by shooting down peoples constructive criticism. Do I care if you wear a helmet? Nope... but I do know that most of the "real" places I go and ride require them, and even the ones that dont I would say that about 3 riders in 100 dont wear one and they are the ones that look like they were just out mowing the lawn and somehow landed on a bike (jean shorts cotton shirts no water/anything to save themselves if they break down). I do have to say that on more than one occation Ive been really glad that my helmet has been on my head. Even if you never fall (which I find hard to beleive) I assure you that one day you will take a dive and wish you had a brain bucket on.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

What happened to that thread about the fella who was riding through his neighborhood when he fell and busted his head open. I remember some pretty gruesome pictures. 

Anyways, yea, I'm pretty sure 99.9% of the users here wear their helmets. You should, too, and I realize that we don't really know you, but I have to say, based on your decision not to wear a helmet, you must be pretty dumb.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

They make me wear one when I'm on the short bus.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I am not knockin anyone just a simple question. When I used to train on my bike for motocross I always wore a helmet. I just don't have one now. As of right now i just ride to the store and back and occasionally do a 20 mile road trip. I always look back and actually give cars the right of way before crossing intersections. So I do ride carefully. I understand some guys here actually do give advice the rest just like to degrade others and think they are some kind of god. Which in reality they wouldnt make a zit on gods ass. I didn't say anything to insult you so why insult me? I know alot of people dont wear helmets and just wanted to know. So i guess there is 1%-5% who dont wear helmets while on trails or street. I figure the ones that ride for enjoyment always wear helmets and the ones who ride as their only form of transportation don't wear helmets. Am i correct there or no? Thanks anyways...


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> I am not knockin anyone just a simple question. When I used to train on my bike for motocross I always wore a helmet. I just don't have one now. As of right now i just ride to the store and back and occasionally do a 20 mile road trip. I always look back and actually give cars the right of way before crossing intersections. So I do ride carefully. I understand some guys here actually do give advice the rest just like to degrade others and think they are some kind of god. Which in reality they wouldnt make a zit on gods ass. I didn't say anything to insult you so why insult me? I know alot of people dont wear helmets and just wanted to know. So i guess there is 1%-5% who dont wear helmets while on trails or street. I figure the ones that ride for enjoyment always wear helmets and the ones who ride as their only form of transportation don't wear helmets. Am i correct there or no? Thanks anyways...


Not to sound like a jerk but I dont think a freak accident cares whether or not someones riding for transportation or for fun.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

So true Eric. I will get a helmet as soon as i can. Just havent gotten to it yet as i have just gotten my bike like 2 weeks ago and have been busy outfitting it to my liking.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I've broken three helmets.*

Two were my fault and one of those happened so fast I'm still not sure how it happened. I will not ride with anyone who does not wear a helmet. I require my racers to wear helmets. Our League requires a helmet on all heads when a leg is over the bike even when not racing or they are disqualified from the race. All League points, a full season, can be lost if a helmet is not worn.
When you work with a very large sample of riders you get to see how often a helmet saves a rider from serious injury. The participants in this forum are a very large sample and come from a variety of riding discipines. Some don't believe in more than one gear, some don't believe in any kind of suspension, some don't like 26 inch wheels, some only go downhill. They all, however, agree that wearing a helmet is a must.


----------



## blast7 (Jul 27, 2005)

I always wear a helmet. I've seen too many traumatic brain injuries happen to people without helmets.


----------



## JimThomas (Jun 17, 2006)

Judd97 said:


> What happened to that thread about the fella who was riding through his neighborhood when he fell and busted his head open. I remember some pretty gruesome pictures.


I'm certain it was not my co-worker. He is conscientious about wearing the brain-bucket. But the day he went out and cruized the 'hood with his 8 year old son, mis-judged a 6" curb and ended up cracking a stitch requiring, blood oozing, kid spazzing out gash on his head reminded him (and many of us) to wear our lids, ALWAYS. :madman: Why crack your head when someone else has, live vicariously, wear it......

(he still has blood stains all over the bike...)


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

If i rode competiton there would be no doubt about helmets. I never got on a motorcycle without a helmet because I know how dangerous it is. Also i would never ride after my second beer. I am responsible and have been on trails where i was the only one who made it without crashing. Not to say im great or anything. If i dont wear a helmet i wouldn't do the extreme stuff just enjoy the rides. So EVERYONE wears helmets ok i get it. Thanks


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> If i rode competiton there would be no doubt about helmets. I never got on a motorcycle without a helmet because I know how dangerous it is. Also i would never ride after my second beer. I am responsible and have been on trails where i was the only one who made it without crashing. Not to say im great or anything. If i dont wear a helmet i wouldn't do the extreme stuff just enjoy the rides. So EVERYONE wears helmets ok i get it. Thanks


Most everyone on here wears a helmet, you gotta understand that you wandered into a part of the internet where in a fire we would most likely grab our bikes before our significant others.


----------



## racedoug33 (Aug 16, 2006)

I always wear a helmet even if its just a quick spin around the block.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Mar 5, 2002)

EscourtU said:


> If i rode competiton there would be no doubt about helmets. I never got on a motorcycle without a helmet because I know how dangerous it is. Also i would never ride after my second beer. I am responsible and have been on trails where i was the only one who made it without crashing. Not to say im great or anything. If i dont wear a helmet i wouldn't do the extreme stuff just enjoy the rides. So EVERYONE wears helmets ok i get it. Thanks


Sadly I should know better. My wife 'tested' her helmet unexpectedly - "can I still use it, it's all squishy ?". Meanwhile, somehow, I've managed to get myself to a place where the helmet is nicely attached to my bike on uphill grinds then I put it on for the downhills home. And road riding I only wear the helmet on new, to me, roads and bike paths. I know I'm rolling the dice. Why :nono:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

*The most important piece of equipment*



EscourtU said:


> If i rode competiton there would be no doubt about helmets. I never got on a motorcycle without a helmet because I know how dangerous it is. Also i would never ride after my second beer. I am responsible and have been on trails where i was the only one who made it without crashing. Not to say im great or anything. If i dont wear a helmet i wouldn't do the extreme stuff just enjoy the rides. So EVERYONE wears helmets ok i get it. Thanks


I'm glad you are going to get one. I've had people in front of me crash in such a manner that they would definitely be dead if not for their helmets. One was an unexpected MBing crash where he ended up tipping over backwards, still clipped in. The other was on the road, when a full-sized van pulled into our line of bikes when we were going ca 40 mph.

My best friend has a phrase for those who don't wear helmets: "organ donor."

It probably seems like we're all being melodramatic. That's not it. It's just *that* important.

And hey, welcome to MBing. You really don't have to spend a lot of money to have fun or to be safe. If you can't afford what's at the shops, look elsewhere (as demonstrated by the link provided by someone).


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I always wear one, even taking a 3 minute spin to the convenience store. And I don't let people who don't wear one ride with me. Yeah, it's your choice. Choose wisely. :thumbsup: 

D


----------



## LO-TrEK (Apr 24, 2006)

$100 for a helmet is a lot less than a trip to the ER. I was on a REAL easy singletrack a few months ago, cruising along, lost my balance while not paying attention and ended up stopping my forward progress with my head when it met a tree. Because I was wearing my helmet I got up, dusted myself off, endured the ridicule of my son and brother, laughed at myself and continued my ride.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Well, i wear a helmet every time i hit the trails and race. However, im guilty for not wearing a helmet for commuting around campus to class. But, go overseas to china or something and see how many commuters wear helmets there, i would say less than 1 percent....But either way, helmets are good and it has saved me once which is more than enough for me.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Of course they dont wear helmets in China they have to control the population somehow.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

It might have been easier to ask if there is anyone out there who doesn't wear a helmet................


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

*Some food for thought...*



EscourtU said:


> Of course they dont wear helmets in China they have to control the population somehow.


Just thought I would mention. Tonight I was participating in a local (Ontario, Canada) weekly series I have ridden in for a few years now. I showed up to park in my normal area and as I pulled in there was a guy sitting on the ground with oxygen hooked up to him, a first aid kit beside him, and plenty of fluids to go around. As I looked closer, I realized it was one of my team-mates for the 24 hr race we are doing this Saturday. Upon further investigation and talking to him, he had actually gone off the back of his bike on the pavement prior to our race pulling a wheely. Silly for him to pull such a stunt, but accidents happen at the funniest of times. He didn't smack his melon, but was shook up, hurt his back, and winded himself immensly.

Now for the helmet plug. Your choice is yours just like all of us who participate in this great sport. That said, you can be scooped off this planet any time. Following the rude arrival to the event tonight, I was about 1.5km into a 17 km race lap tonight when a 1.5-2.0 inch diameter x 5 foot long branch was thrown skyrocketing into the air by a rider directly in front of me. I was alert and luckily got my head position with my helmet, how ironic, to absorb the impact of this branch. I was doing 20-25 miles/hr and it wacked me hard. I wasn't hurt by it. But surely would have been concussed or worse if I wasn't wearing a brain bucket.

I guess I just don't get why it would be a consideration for any rider. It is not uncomfortable if fitted properly nor heavy. Why not eliminate any opportunity for injury where possible where riding, driving, working, having sex (thinking outloud), or any other activity. Your number could be up any time and why not eliminate simple variables. That my $0.02...

N.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> Of course they dont wear helmets in China they have to control the population somehow.


Have another beer, please don't wear a helmet. I like to watch Darwinism in action.


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

Those who don't wear helmets obviously don't have much to protect in the first place, so who cares?


----------



## thedroy (Jun 29, 2006)

Wearing a helmet is like wearing your seat belt in a car. I can't predict what other drivers are going to do, the same way I can't predict what the rabid turkeys and deer that we have around here (SD/NE) are going to do.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought a helmet a few years back when I was not riding on trails yet, after going over the bars twice during one summer. Once I was playing with the bike (my fault completely) and once I misjudged how soft the sand was on a dirt road.

Sometimes I ride in front of the house, without helmet, to test if I got an adjustment right; but it feels really strange.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope you all dont say Spandex is mandatory or i might have to quit riding. Ha Ha


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

EscourtU said:


> I hope you all dont say Spandex is mandatory or i might have to quit riding. Ha Ha


Spandex is mandatory.

Not laughing.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

And you have to shave your legs.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Always. 

I've worked with quite a lot of head trauma patients. Trauma recieved during all sorts of activities. (granted, many of these activities stuff that one would not normally wear a helmet for) Some may have been less severe, or not injured at all if wearing a helmet. Some the helmet may have made no discernable difference to the outcome. 

Nearly two months ago, I ragdolled into some rocks while riding lift terrain at Keystone here in Colorado. It was fairly high speed, and I bounced around pretty good. Had I not been wearing a full face helmet, I'd have been severely messed up. It's cheap insurance. 

Will a helmet save your life, or prevent traumatic head injury? Yes. No. Maybe. It may make a difference, it may not. To many variables to say for sure in every incidence.
I'll still wear my helmet.


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

*Always and forever*

Have worn one since early 80's. Have had nutbar think I was bike cop and hit me overheadwith bottle and split one wide open on low branch at night.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Always.

I've seen what people can do to their heads in just a slip on a sidewalk... if you think I'm going to add speed, trees, roots, rocks, jumps, drops etc. to that without wearing a helmet, you're more psycho than I am.


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Always !!*

I always wear a helmet, and for down hill Knee's and a full face....but i dont feel the need to insult you about your choices


----------



## Hanz2LK (Aug 15, 2006)

Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Breznak (Mar 11, 2005)

*Not wear a helmet?!?!*

Perhaps in one situation only--on a long uphill grind at 3-4 mph on a trail when it is 90+ degrees. Then I will hang it off the handlebars, only to replace it when I get to the top. In all other situations I wear it.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*No idea what you paid for your bike...*



EscourtU said:


> I went to a bike shop to get clips and glanced at the helmets and about pissed my pants. There is no way i will spend more for a helmet than i paid for my bike.


or what helmet you were looking at, but my $70 helmet cost waaaay less than my bike.


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Read this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## MysteriousWind (Sep 17, 2005)

Yup, I almost always wear my helmet (I only don't when I'm riding in my front yard). In fact, last night I hit my head off some pretty big rocks and if I wasn't wearing my helmet I would've been a real mess. Speaking of which I should probably think about getting a new one and retiring this one, it's not cracked or anything but it did take a beating.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

OMG thats horrible. I will go buy a helmet this weekend. Most of you have helped convince me that they are needed even when playing around. As a matter of fact i will get my daughter one also. I suppose i really need one since i ride wheelies alot. Thanks for convincing me to wear them. I was leaning that way anyways but those pictures got me.


----------



## hamilton5 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't those things are silly looking


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

*Holy smokes!!*



mbmojo said:


> Read this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


DANG!!! I was going to reply with the honesty that I don't always wear a helmet. The only time I don't is when I'm cruising back and forth to work, which is only 1.5 miles from home and I'm in office garb. Funny thing is that I always catch myself doing something stupid. After seeing that post, I'll start wearing it. That was freaking nasty. Thanks for the wake-up call.

Tom


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

Which things? Helmets or headwounds? 

Yikes, that link is some scary stuff. That guy was lucky.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> I am new here to this forum but have ridden mountain bikes since 94 or 95. I used to race Motocross (trained on MTB's)and have had street bikes and find that I crash more while street riding. My question is how many people wear helmets while trail riding. I seem to go big and crazy while riding off road but never crash. It seems like the dirt gives but the asphalt does not. Not to mention the 2 ton vehicles you occasionally have to dodge and bounce off of. I am more prone to ride with a helmet on road than off. I know i should always wear a helmet but I dont.


not me. i like drinking all my food through a straw.

.

.

.

.

.

.

oh, wait. no i don't. nevermind.

rt


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is my take on helmets, Its very little hassel and money to save yourself from alotta of hassel and money, from even the smallest of crashes.


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't LIKE to wear a helmet, but I still do. Most of the time.


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

I like being able to feed and dress myselfe so I ware a helment on both my bikes.

I actually feel guilty when I ride my bike around with out my helmet on (just around the block or at the cottage)

I have gotten into the habit of wearing it all the time even for the slow poke rides with my Dad at the cottage...


----------



## b_banks (Jun 12, 2006)

always have, always will


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Dude!*



mtbmeister said:


> , I was about 1.5km into a 17 km race lap tonight when a 1.5-2.0 inch diameter x 5 foot long branch was thrown skyrocketing into the air by a rider directly in front of me. I was alert and luckily got my head position with my helmet, how ironic, to absorb the impact of this branch. I was doing 20-25 miles/hr and it wacked me hard.


You can't be mixin' up metric and English units like that! So uncool!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I work at a level 1 trauma center. Any more silly questions?


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

Im guilty of not always wearing a helmet.

Sure when i ride at a good place where its required i`ll always take it, i`ll take it about 60% of the time to local smaller MTB areas, and i`ll take it about 50% (maybe less)of the time when i ride recreationally (through local parks, neighbourhoods), sometimes i`ll bring it and forget to put it on, thats happened a few times...

its smarter to always have one, but to say its too expensive is a load of crap, $7.95 at walmart in a bin.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

*Always*

Yes!!!!! To many times I've had stupid crashes and was always glad I had the helmet on. Just recently I replaced my Giro helmet under their crash replacement policy. The one I wrecked saved my head.


----------



## journey (Jan 27, 2004)

Your post has gotten me interested in knowing how much to spend on a helmet. I have a $30 wally world special but have wondered if spending $100 would be signicantly better--sounds like the topic of a new posting though... As a side note, a recent Consumers Guide rated helmets. The two top rated ones were Bell's and were $50 or less. They were rated on impact worthiness, venting, etc.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

EscourtU said:


> OMG thats horrible. I will go buy a helmet this weekend. Most of you have helped convince me that they are needed even when playing around. As a matter of fact i will get my daughter one also. I suppose i really need one since i ride wheelies alot. Thanks for convincing me to wear them. I was leaning that way anyways but those pictures got me.


keep in mind that in some states it isnt exactly legal to ride without one.

myself? even when test riding a bike after working on it just around the neighborhood.

check out REI and other online joints to find a less than $50 helmet.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

_


mtbmeister said:



Why not eliminate any opportunity for injury where possible where riding, driving, working, having sex (thinking outloud),

Click to expand...

_


mtbmeister said:


> Get rid of the four posts and move the bed away from the walls.......


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll nervously take it off if I'm doing a looong climb. Like on Sat. when I climbed the mountain that the Trans Rockies came down off of Paradise Ridge. Took 2.5 hours of steady grinding. It actually got so cold that I had to put it back on to keep warm. Best ride of my life and the view from top is something I hope I'll never forget.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't imagine riding without a helmet. Even a quick spin around the block to test a bike I've been working on involves putting the helmet on. It would be like riding without wheels.

I have no issues with those who chose not to wear helmets. It's just Darwinism at work.


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

*not to beat a dead horse......*

the viewpoint for 44 years old and 23 years on the bike.....

if you value you quaility of life, wear a helmet, uphill, downhill, mtb or road, new trails or familiar home court, around the block with the kids, set a good example.

The ONLY time you will find me without a helmet, is rolling around the driveway after making adjustments.

my contribution, take it or leave it.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

-=*TWECO*=- said:


> ....i don't wear a helmet is when riding to a friend house.


Even then....I may be able to manage my bike to my friends place, it is the other person (generally behind the wheel of a car) that I can't trust :skep: . I don't want to leave my family behind, my folks, friends...


----------



## canyoncreek (Apr 15, 2005)

Once I drove 2 hours to do a big ride, and when I arrived realized I had forgotten my helmet

I then drove 45 minutes round trip to go to a bike shop, where they kindly loaned me a helmet for the day

If the shop had been closed (very small town, small shop) I would have went for a long hike instead. I don't think I could enjoy 30 miles of rocky singletrack feeling so exposed and vulnerable.


----------



## Orangerider (Sep 27, 2004)

Every time. Even when I'm testing my bike after wrenching.

I don't get on my bike or my snowboard without a helmet. The risk isn't worth whatever upside there is to riding without one.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I always figgered people that don't wear helmets don't have anything worth protecting.

The downside of no helmet is if you crash and burn and turn into a vegetable it's MY taxes that will be supporting you the rest of your life, as well as paying for the EMS to scrape your body off the hillside and haul you to the hospital, morgue, or wherever. Then your lawyer, or your survivors' lawyer, sues everyone involved (or not involved, it doesn't matter) -- the bike manufacturer, the landowner, local government, etc to get rich off your stupidity.

So it is NOT a personal decision -- it affects everyone indirectly.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

When I first got my bike, I didn't have a helmet. Then I started observing.. the folks that seemed to know or care at all, why they wore helmets. The folks in the bike club I joined.. well they wore helmets, too. The more I read online as well, made me realize that HELLO I should be wearing a helmet, and so I got one, and I wear it. All the time, no exceptions. No good reason to NOT wear one. They are not expensive. They are light, they have air flowing through, and also I like having that added bright color on me, to make me more visible to motorists. The brighter I am, the better, I want to be seen. I'd like to live to ride the next day.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

If there is nothing of value to put in the helmet, why bother? Helmets are like seatbelts, I only use mine when I am planning on being in a crash.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I see proably 10 drunks and bums riding without helmets a day (they proably stole the bike).

I see proably 3 crusiers with high handle bars, being cool, without helmets a day

I see more than 20 plus per day with effective helmets.

I see proably 5 a day with non effective helmets.

I have yet to see a helmetless biker in the mountains.

I commuted for a year in the early 1990's without.

It took me two days, to figure out I needed one and a good one last year.

This summer I have seen three accidents that cracked helmets.


----------



## Core_Shot (Aug 9, 2006)

When I'm out actually riding- road or mountain, never around cars or peds- I ALWAYS wear a helmet.

When I'm cruising around town or commuting- dodging cars and peds- I never do. Is that bass-ackwards or not?


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

um... is this thread for real, or am I about to fall prey to a troll? yes, I do wear a helmet, whether I am on trails or roads... a vid came out of the Cowboys training camp, and it shows that even T.O. wears a helmet... and he was on a stationary bike


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

I think its really irresponsible and inconsiderate to ride without a helmet. I am the sort of mtbiker (as mtbikers in general are) who stops on the trail when I see someone who may need help. If you wreck and F up your head and I am the one who discovers you, I will be very put out that you have created a much bigger mess for me to deal with. So anyways, I do not ride with people who don't wear helmets. a) I don't have friends that dumb. and b) I don't want to figure out what to do when my friend spills his brains all over the trail.


----------



## trailgrinder (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldn't ride on my driveway without a helmet. It would undermine what I've taught my children. I caught my daughter riding without helmet when she was nine and took her bike away for two weeks. She argued that the other kids don't need to wear one so I showed her the helmet I split in half 20 years ago when I flew head first into the hood of an Oldsmobile. Her resistance ended.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> OMG thats horrible. I will go buy a helmet this weekend. Most of you have helped convince me that they are needed even when playing around.* As a matter of fact i will get my daughter one also.* I suppose i really need one since i ride wheelies alot. Thanks for convincing me to wear them. I was leaning that way anyways but those pictures got me.


As I was reading this, I wondered if you had any kids. I have two. They are like parrots and like to imitate their parents, sometimes in inappropriate situations. Sometimes in ways we didn't think they would.

Anyways, it reminded of something that happened several years ago. My son was about six at the time and I had just started taking him on some actual mtb rides. We were goofing around out in the street in front of my house which is on a hill with lots that are terraced. I was showing him how I could get hauling down the street and use the driveway apron and the five foot slope on the side of it for a launch pad into my front yard. He thought it was pretty cool and decided to try it himself and was a little disappointed that he wasn't flying nearly as far as I was.

The next day he decided to get some more speed so could actually get some air. Oh, he got some air alright.... Only he didn't get the angle quite right. He flew over 20 feet (we could see where his tires touched down) and landed just a couple feet short of the retaining wall the he rode off of and onto my next door neighbor's gas meter which he struck with his head. We could tell by the gash in the front of his cracked helmet just where he hit the meter.

When your own kids see you ride without a helmet, they may feel it's OK for them to do so as well. That reason alone is enough for me to wear a helmet. Not to mention that I also broke a helmet in a crash a few years later.

Whenever this subject comes up, I am reminded of the old Bell ad they used to run in motorcycle mags: "$10 helmet = $10 head"


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!! I bought a helmet tonight...Adjustable with a visor. I even tore it out of the package and wore it for the ride home.......Thank you very much......And those trainer machines are DANGEROUS>>>


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I choose every time to wear a helmet riding, and a seat belt driving. Make the simplest mistake and physics will prevail. Last Saturday morning I got to a trailhead, realized I didn't have my helmet, and went home to get it.


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

*Free medic*

I'm a Canuck so have access to free health care. What would a major head injury cost in the states, your house? What do they charge in emerg these days for x-rays and stitches?


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

You may all say it is a stupid thread but look at the responses and it obviously is a thread that needed to be started. There are alot of rude comments but there are alot more good comments. Now all the new members(myself included) know just how important helmets are. Does anyone see it like i do? I guess it is like NOT talking to your kids about drugs correct? You have to bring it up to be able to get a point across. Thanks for all of the good lesson learning comments......


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

I've done a cartwheel on my snowboard(no I was not attempting to do a cartwheel) and the first thing to make contact with the ground was my helmet. It would have been my head.

I can vividly remember the sound of my bike hitting my helmet as it's come tumbling down on me after a fall. 

I became religious about wearing a helmet after I endo'd into a big rock and wrecked my hands and arms. 

P.S. It sounds like I fall alot...............probably because I do


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

anybody that has half a working brain cell wears a helmet


----------



## LO-TrEK (Apr 24, 2006)

EscourtU said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!!! I bought a helmet tonight...Adjustable with a visor. I even tore it out of the package and wore it for the ride home.......Thank you very much......


Nice job EscourtU.:thumbsup: You'll be protecting your melon, won't have to endure dirty looks or rude comments on the trail, and the visor will keep the sun out of your eyes, or, as in my case, use it to prevent constantly seeing how much f a r t h e r the top of the climb is.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I think everyone has a half working brain cell Smaldikpro......


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I recall a riding buddy once*

who told a rider who showed up without a helmet that if he crashed and hurt himself he would ruin our ride.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

journey said:


> how much to spend on a helmet.


To me, the main issue is fit. I had to go to a real bike shop to find a helmet that I could wear without pain. They managed to tweak a Bell helmet to fit me.

Otherwise, more $$ gets you better ventilation, more adjustability, lower weight and increased bling factor.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Spandex?*



EscourtU said:


> I hope you all dont say Spandex is mandatory or i might have to quit riding. Ha Ha


You mean Lycra? Lycra rules. Lycra is the only way to fly.

The only reason it doesn't rule is because you care too much about what others think of you. Let go, man.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL by the spelling on this board seems like some of you should have gotten Helmets sooner.


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

*here's the reason why you should...*

Here's the reason you should wear a helmet. This was from March, 2000. I was on a smooth, level singletrack. A windstorm had knocked down a tree but it was concealed by some foliage. The left end of my handlebar hit it and over I went. It resulted in a broken clavicle, two rotated vertebrae, three dislocated ribs (didn't even know ribs could be dislocated) and a cracked helmet - but no head injury!


----------



## RustyBearings (Feb 7, 2005)

They make large-headed people like me look goofy... 

But I wear one anyway. Its not really worth the risk. And nobody in the mountains really cares how you look (at least I hope nobody does).


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

A helmet costing too much? I can't believe I'm the first one to say this, but, how much is your head worth?


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

That collar bone is way out of alignment. Did they set it? When I was racing MX I noticed the Doctors would NOT set them back in place. I just wonder if it was a pain issue of not resetting them or is it just the prefference of the doctors. Probably pain issue since everyone who broke them cried like little girls...Hahaha... Luckily I have only broken a half dozen ribs, sternum, my hand 2x's, my ring finger 3 times in 6 weeks, and all my toes.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Its interesting this thread came up now. Last night, I was riding near the local dirt jumps, decked out in full pads and a full face helmet. I was lining up for a jump when I saw a guy coming down one of the more challenging lines...no helmet. I held my breath and watched him ride down, hoping that it wouldn't end in a 911 call. 

I was hit by a truck a few months ago, no helmet. I was extremely lucky I didn't tag my head on the ground or on the truck's bumper. I now wear it at all times on the bike. My helmets all cost over $100, but I didn't have to spend that much, I just figured that it was a worthwhile investment. 

Glad to see you got a helmet. You'll be so thankful for it when you have that first major crash. 

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

All my sports require some form of safety equipement. Shooting requires ear plugs, canoeing requires life vests, and biking requires helmets. I wouldn't think of participating in any of them w/o the correct safety gear. I have two young boys and must set a good example for them.

Four days after replacing his mushroom head toddler helmet with a cool helmet my five year old fell and whacked his head:


















Results: One cracked helmet, a bruise on the noggin, a raspberry on the cheek, and one cool story to tell the LBS owner the next day as we went to buy a new helmet. The LBS owner was also kind enough to give us a huge discount on the second helmet.:thumbsup: We are now very loyal the this LBS.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Everyone says it is a stupid thread. I look at it as a learning thread. Even the guy/gals who have been riding 20+ years have gone out without a helmet on. Weather it is around the block or farther. To call someone stupid for not wearing them is way out of line it a preference and lessons have to be learned for themselves. How many times have someone told you not to do something but yet you still do it till you learn for yourself. Look at all the broken collar bones should i say you deserve it for not wearing a chest protector or other safety equipt.? No it isnt my place. I believe you should pass on personal experiences rather than degradeing someone. It works much better. Thats like your childs teacher saying it is a waste of time to teach your kid because he/she is to stupid. I am sure you would not appreciat it. If everyone wore Helmets we wouldnt have these incredible pictures here and them are the ones that get people to change and wear them not the "OH your an idiot" posts.


----------



## angryswede (Jun 27, 2006)

are you serious? you ride MX but don't wear a helmet on a mtn bike? hell, i feel naked playing around on a bmx bike without a helmet now.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Not only do I always (almost) use one, I keep two spares (one adult, one kid) we have alot of guest riders. Guest riders fall a bit more. 

BTW, my biggest crashes have been within a couple of miles from home, doing stoopid things after a long ride. 

Table top - bang - new helmet. 
Jump - bang - new pinkie. 
Curb hop (yep, lame, but we were raaacing, mom) - biggest damn road rash. Explain the rug face in the office on Monday.

My wife hates them, then I took her on a couple of enduro rides, years back. A convert.


----------



## roker (Aug 17, 2006)

my cousin, an oral surgeon, would vehemently disagree with people who don't wear helmets, as he's had to put some faces back together more than few times for motorcyclists and bike cyclists in his career


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

When I was a kid I was riding a 20" over to my buddies house and bunny hopped up a curb and lost grip on my left hand. Before I could grab hold again I hit the ground and veered to the right and side swiped a wall. First my hand hit, then either my side or the side of my face hit and I went down. I somehow wound up passing between the wall and a light pole, flipped a couple more times and come to rest with 1 leg through the bike and layin on my back.It tore the skin off both hips and I had levi shorts on. Plus both elbows were raw, Part of my face was raw, It busted a blood vessel in my eye and basically kicked my butt. Someone stopped and asked if a car hit me. I just replied naa I screwed up and started laughing. It took about 6-8 months for the blood to come out of my eye. It was quite the horrific and glorious crash if i dont say so myself.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Now that you mention it. 
As a kid I got run over after a wash out on my bike by another bike, busted face, minor ripped up ear, nose shows still. First ambulance ride. My mother got flagged down at a stop light. Everyone (including the driver) thought I had been sideswiped by a car that passed at that moment. Nope. Poor driver. I had no helmet. Would have helped.

Later same year, I did a beautiful OTB when my roadie handlebar caught on a post; passing over a railroad track I tried to move over to the peoplepath, did not see the post. Helmet on, one ugly Bell, busted in 3 nice pieces.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

At least you had a helmet the second time..I never had a helmet for a bicycle till I was 25 and 100 wrecks.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> At least you had a helmet the second time..I never had a helmet for a bicycle till I was 25 and 100 wrecks.


Well EU, then don't sweat it, experience shows you don't need it. 
There is zero probability of you needing it on the 101st from your initial sample. Then again the next time could be the outlier :madman:


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Being mid 30's and still in good shape I juuust don't quite bounce the same and take longer to recover. Even though I had mountain bikes in the past and always had a helmet when I rode them. I have just recently gotten a new MTB and really I just wanted to see if it would be a good idea to buy a helmet again. I only had my bike a week before I bought a helmet so I figure it wasn't to bad and most of the time I was adding stuff to it and tooling around the neighborhood. It is just kind of funky to get so many bad threads when I hadn't even hit a trail before I bought the helmet. It's not like I have been hitting the trails hard for years and not wearing a helmet. I figured I would just throw out the idea to a bunch of people who were regulars to it and see what they had to say. If I wanted to get my a$$ chewed I would have just talked to my wife..


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Helmet, nutcup, glasses, mouthpiece and chastity belt at all times.

Ipods are for sitting, walking and running.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

*brains or no brains*

One wreck could be your last ride ever...dont take chances 100bucks or a cheap helmet could keep you from paying hundreds at a hospital and keep you from being retarded and drooling over yourself or even the loss of life. wear a lid youll live longer and be able to ride your bike more.


----------



## Skaggydog (Jul 21, 2006)

I _never_ wore a helmet riding my Harley. I _always_ wear a helmet riding my Cannondale. I _never_ got hurt riding my Harley. I _always_ get hurt riding my Cannondale.


----------



## Brent98 (Jun 2, 2006)

A skater style helmet from Bell or Giro costs 30 bucks, I have a more expensive helmet, but these will do just fine protecting your noggin. When I ride on the road, I wear lycra and sweat alot, so I already look retarded, when Im on my mountain bike, I dont wear lycra, but after the first mile Im covered in sweat. I think you look more ridiculous without a helmet.

One question I have is how do the commuters do it? My commute by car is 20-25 minutes, so commuting isnt much of an option (if I get the job I really want it will be an hour!), but I just cant imagine showing up to work covered in sweat, my hair all messy because of my helmet, and my pants leg ripped and covered in grease because I got it caught in the chain ring. Do commuters just have a place at work to clean up after their ride?


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

EscourtU said:


> That collar bone is way out of alignment. Did they set it? When I was racing MX I noticed the Doctors would NOT set them back in place. I just wonder if it was a pain issue of not resetting them or is it just the prefference of the doctors. Probably pain issue since everyone who broke them cried like little girls...Hahaha... Luckily I have only broken a half dozen ribs, sternum, my hand 2x's, my ring finger 3 times in 6 weeks, and all my toes.


They really couldn't set it. If you look closely, there are four main pieces and several small splinters. The doc referred me to a surgeon who wanted to try a Figure Eight brace first so I was sinched into that thing for 8 weeks. It healed pretty well - no complaints, although the ribs and vertrebrae still give me problems.



EscourtU said:


> How many times have someone told you not to do something but yet you still do it till you learn for yourself. Look at all the broken collar bones should i say you deserve it for not wearing a chest protector or other safety equipt.? No it isnt my place. I believe you should pass on personal experiences rather than degradeing someone.


When you wrote this, I asked myself, "Why don't I wear a chest protector or other protective gear? " I thought about it for awhile. It could have prevented my torso injuries seen in the X-ray. I realized that it came down to a principle adopted by the airlines and military several years ago and has since been used in corporate America - Operational Risk Management, ORM (its roots go back about 50 years). Using a Pascal matrix (frequency v. severity or even enjoyment v. severity) I determined I don't want to wear a chest protector. I do mostly XC and wearing a chest protector would reduce my enjoyment. A helmet, on the other hand, reduces my risk to the point that I enjoy mountain biking more. To be thorough, to avoid all risk I'd just stop cycling.

Does anyone remember Fabio Casartelli?










From the New England Journal of Medicine:
600 children killed every year due to traumatic injury; 80% from head trauma
Only 4% of all head injuries involved the wearing of a helmet!
When wearing a helmet
- 85% reduction in head injury
- 88% reduction in brain injury


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

I consider eye protection almost as important as a helmet...Riding glasses have saved my eyes from severe injury on several occasions.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

I always and I mean always ride with a helmet,even if its just a block to the store. although i have hung the fullface on my bars climbing fire/logging roads.35+c but it goes back on when i get any speed over about 6 km/hr. always wear one skiing too too many ways to get hurt having fun.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I was ice fishing one day when a car full of clowns as I will call them pulled up and every single person had a helmet on and a beer in their hand...


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

*I was sure glad I had mine on today!*

I wish someone had been with me to tell me what happened. One second I'm just standing and climbing a slight grade (Single Speed) and the next thing I know is I'm going over the left bar and landing on the visor of my helmet. Didn't hurt me, helmet, or bike. My very first coherent thought was I sure am glad I had my helmet on.

FlynG


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*I don't leave home without it.*

I've broken too many helmets over the years to even consider riding without.ut:

Most recently (three weeks ago), I broke one while riding a rode bike. That was a first.

It's still sitting here waiting for me to send it to Bell with a check for a replacement.

Tim


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> LOL by the spelling on this board seems like some of you should have gotten Helmets sooner.


There a some here who would chastise you for that remark.

I made the mistake of pointing out the laziness of some who can't reach the shift key or spell out the word "four" or "to". I was accused of being the spelling police, small minded, and something else but I forget.

Some people's children.

They'll get over it.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*Kids and helmets*



EscourtU said:


> When I was a kid


When I was a kid, there was no such thing as bicycle helmets. As I think back on it, some of us must have had a guardian angel watching over us.


----------



## TurdSandwich (Jun 8, 2006)

In.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gflash (Nov 7, 2004)

How much is your head and brain worth in $$$ to you? Spend some money buy a helmet and wear it!!! Besides you don't need the most Bling-Bling expensive helmet out there. Bell and Giro make some pretty high quality helmets you can get for under $50 that meet all required safety requirements. DONT BE AN IDIOT WEAR YOUR HELMET!


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
Sometimes I will, sometimes I won't.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*to helmet or not to helmet*

That's like asking, is it really necessary to drink water or breathe? I mean, some things in life are essential, breath and water being two of them. Wearing a helmet is one of the essentials. It's always amazing to me how a new generation can come up questioning hard-and-true facts o' life, this time "is it necessary to wear a helmet?" Hopefully anyone reading this thread will come away with the fact that, yes, you must always wear your helmet. Just do it.


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

Pffft. Dud.

Do a search for several better helmet threads.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

i have to cracked helmets at my house. One is mine and the other is mydads. My and his helmet both saved our lives. I have a pic of mine and but none of his. Always wear a helmet. This is what mine looks like, and i only got a minor concusion and blacked out for about 15 secs.


----------

